# Seizure Symptoms?



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello all.  I haven't been posting for a while now, but occasionally stopping in to see what's been going on. I need some help here.

My lab went outside a couple of minutes ago to use the bathroom, a couple seconds later he came right back in. Snickers was hunched over & trembling. Finally gave up walking and plopped down on a nearby rug. Every time he tried to get up his legs wouldn't work and he'd fall back to the ground. Someone else in my house told me that he had seen this happen to him before like 6 months-1 year ago... (but apparently didn't tell me about it. :huh: ) I instantly started crying, thinking that he was having a heart attack or seizure. :smcry:

I don't know if this was a seizure or not.. but what are the symptons of a seizure? Did this sound like one?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My male malt Edgar has had seizures. He has a hard time keeping his balance and than his legs give out. He is confused for a few seconds and than he is fine. Could be a seizure but I would have him checked by your vet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady was epileptic and that doesn't sound like a seizure to me. I know Snickers was having some other health issues a few months ago. Did your parents ever take him to the vet? Old dogs like Snickers need physicals and bloodwork at least every year.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

My Bichon, Roxie, had seizures and my son has epilepsy. I don't think this sounds like a sz, but would need more info. You said he was trembling/shaking. Was he disoriented at all? The state after a seizure is called postictal and the patient is usually very confused, and off balance, but there are many types of seizures. I would definitely take him to the vet. If it was a seizure, you probably won't need to do anything unless he has more. Make sure his environment is safe - just in case. Let us know what you find out - I know this is very scary for you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My Ben has seizures occasionally. He will fall over and lose the use of his legs. His eyes will glaze over and he'll drool and often pee or poop during the seizure. We just hold him until it's over and when it is over, he's usually wiped out. It really takes a lot out of him. The doctor said that Ben has epilepsy. He's not on any medications since the seizures don't happen that often... usually one every month and sometimes we've gone for several months without him having one. I'm not sure if this is what happened to your lab or not, but that's my experience. You should probably touch base with you vet. I'm sure that they can give you a more definitive answer. Hope you find out what's going on with Snickers.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Could be a stroke. I had a dog that had a stroke several years ago and that's kind of what happened. Could also be some kind of nerve damage/pinched nerve in the spine. You need to take him to the vet. It's very scary when things like that start happening! Keep us posted!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was working, I was with a family who had a chocolate lab... sweetest boy 

He had epilepsy. His seizures were like what the others are describing: He'd lose his balance, have a hard time with getting up or walking (would have to gently but firmly hold him down so he wouldn't), sometimes an accident, was confused or disoriented for awhile after, and I remember he drooled quite a bit and had this strange look in his eyes after.

Once he had a seizure while everyone was out and broke his tail  So they started keeping him gated in a soft room.

I'd get a referral to a neuro vet..... with proper meds and diet he can still have a happy full life.

That lab that I knew lived to a happy age of 14...... :grouphug:


----------

